# Tv Help Ford-Chevy



## Hooligan (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm looking at two trucks to replace my 97 Tahoe (350 - 3.73's) pulling a 2007 25rs-s. Both virtually the same other than trim (the Ford is basic and the Chev is the LTZ) and the mileage which, is reflected in a couple of grand difference in price... Almost all of the pulling is in the north east of the US and Canada...

2008 Chevrolet Silverado 2500HD 4x4 with 3.73's and a 6.0
I would have to add the brake controller etc...

2008 Ford F-250 Super Duty 4x4 with 4.10's and a 5.4
has the Ford brake controller gear built in..

I am at a loss... I almost think it wouldn't actually matter other than the trims...

Any pointers would be appreciated...

(edit: added the 4x4 if it matters)

Thanx
Warren


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm a Ford man but I think the Chevy is a better set up of the 2. My brother has a F-250 with the 5.4 and 4.10 gears and it is a bit of a gas hog. I think he says it gets about 9mpg unloaded.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Also a Ford man, BUT. I would have to go with the Chevy also. I believe that 6.0 package is there maxtow setup and adding a brake controller is not a big inconvenience. Also the LTZ is a fairly loaded package. The Ford having the smallest motor they make, may have a few drawbacks. Actual towing, although I know people do it successfully and I think you will also loose on the back end with resale value. A loaded LTZ with the towmax 6.0 compared to the lesser packaged Ford with their smallest gasser.

IMHO

Good luck.

Jim


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Of my two closest camping buds one has a 2008 F250 5.4 with the 4.10. The other has a 2009 Chev 2500 with a 6.0 and 3.73. I love Ford trucks but the one thing I always disliked was the 5.4 in a Super Duty truck. It leaves you wanting a little more and you dont even get any better fuel economy anyway so it may as well have the V10. The Chevy will smoke that Ford on a hill. Other then the motor you dont mention the body style. The Ford crew cab has a much bigger rear seat. I like the styling of the Ford better. Ford uses a solid front axle which is stronger for severe duty applications. Chevy uses an independant front suspension which rides nicer. The Ford has a higher stance. They are both great trucks. I'd take the Chevy for the motor but if it had a V10 I'd take the Ford.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Agree with the others. My brother has an older Ford with the 5.4 and he tows a lighter weight trailer, but based on my experience with our Yukon XL with the 5.3, I would go with a larger engine. You'll appreciate it if you have to drive any distance.

Also, good thinking on the 4x4. I buried my truck this past Friday up to the rear axel in some sand and had to get someone else to pull me out. When the tires were sitting there spinning, I sure was wishing I had a 4x4...or a winch.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I'd go with the Chevy as well. LTZ is a nice package (top end) for Chevy. The 6.0 is a good motor, but a little thirsty. In the 3/4 ton range up until this model year, the Chevy's have typically been known for having better ride quality. The 2 you described are fairly equal with the Ford having a slightly smaller motor but lower gears, vs. the Chevy with slightly larger motor and higher gears. Both vehicles will probably be equally reliable, but for the ride and trim package, I'd go with the Chevy.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I have a similar Ford to what you're looking at with the 5.4 L. I pull a 30' 5th wheel and do have to admit that I do wish I had more power. I get 13.5 mpg highway empty and the only time I towed I was getting about 8 mpg. With the HD front end you also loose turning radius and I like the way my old Dodge drove a lot better than driving this Ford. Otherwise, not a bad truck. With the Chevy 6.0 L you're not going to get any better gas mileage but I think you would like the way it drive and the way it pulls better. My bet would be with the Chevy.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

another thing to consider. chevy has an IFS with 4x4. I think the ford has a SFA. I've ridden in fords/dodges with SFA and IMHO the chevy IFS gives a noticeably better highway ride and tracks better. BUT the SFA is much stouter if you do serious 4x4 ing. I don't do any serious 4x4 ing, just need it occasionally so I like the better ride. But IMHO ford gets the nod in being slightly quieter on the highway. Quality wise, our 2004 silverado has been completely trouble free. No warranty or other non regular mainteance and I just turned 100K miles today.


----------



## Hooligan (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the reply's. Still trying to decide. I didn't add more descriptions of the trucks because they are mostly the same (extended cab, short box, etc.). It's mostly the drive train and the engine that concerned me (6 & 3.73 vs 5.4 & 4.10). It seems that they should be mostly equal under load barring big grades but I usually am not in a hurry...

I tend to keep my vehicles a LONG time (the 97 Tahoe was new at one time) so resale mostly doesn't mean anything. To be honest I'm leaning towards the Ford mostly because there ARE a lot of toys in the Chev (things to break/repair) but not the towing items. I'd have to add those in while the Ford already has them. It also seems the Ford TowCommand is supposed to be pretty good. Granted a lot of the information is coming from Ford type forums but also from various RV forums...

Thanx again for all the input. It helps...

Warren


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

The Chevy trucks are wired for the brake controller. For my 2005 Silverado 2500 I just had to run a cable from the controller into the wiring harness under the dash, took about 1 minute to connect my Tekonsha Prodigy, one of the higher rated brake controllers.


----------



## Hooligan (Jul 8, 2010)

Now here's something I didn't notice until tonight. I have a 2 inch Reese WD hitch. The Chev has a 2 1/2 inch hitch (Ford is 2 inch). Is it safe to use one of those 2.5 to 2 inch adapters (Reese Titan Reducer Sleeve 2-1/2" to 2") or would I need a new hitch/shank, assuming I went with the Chev?

Again... Thanx
Warren


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

i asked the same question on the reducer when i upgraded to the 2500 HD... that is not an issue. I have the chev and love it. huge change from the 1500 with 5.3lit with 3.42 rear end.
I would do the chev 100Kmile power train warranty. all the toys that may be a concern, i hear you and if it is that big of an issue there are extended warranties. Google GMPP and i remember a site where dealers would bid on selling you a warranty.

I have owned 2 Fords a 1979 and 1980. Loved my 79 hated the 80. But things have come a long way... Good Luck!


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

There's no problem using the hitch adapter. One other small thing besides the brake controller is the mirrors. Its alot more common to see factory towing mirrors on the Ford. It may even have power extending and folding. This is an awesome feature that I love on my truck. Not sure Chevy offers the power extend/fold and if it doesnt have basic towing mirrors then clip on tow mirrors are a pain in the butt and dont work as well. The tow command works great on downgrades. You hardly need any brake assist at all. Not knocking Chevy cuz they are both great trucks just different in some ways. Chevys all have auto locking hubs. Auto lock is an option on Ford. Its still shift on the fly with manual as long as you lock your hubs before you leave the house. Fords have both a 4 way flat and a round 7 pin plug. Not sure with Chevy, used to be only round 7 pin which required an adapter for the flat 4. Some some differences I recall. I had a 2007 GMC before my F250.


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

Agree on the mirrors, I have the McKesh mirrors you add on and they are supposed to be "good" but I don't like dealing with them so just use my stock mirrors.

As for the 5.4L Ford motor, in 2003 and prior (comment above is from an 03 Ford owner) they have less valves per cylinder which keeps the HP down around 265 vs. 2004 and later with more valves it gets to 300hp+ which is plenty to tow your rig, especially with the 4.10 gears. Sure the Chevy will do it just fine too.

As for the LTZ package you are talking leather, right? vs. the basic Ford with cloth I am guessing. If you have never had leather seats, they crack and get to looking pretty bad when they get older, while cloth can still look very nice. I am guessing you take care of your trucks since you keep them so long, so the cloth might be a better choice (longer lasting in a "good looking" condition).

I have a 03 Ford 1/2 ton with 5.4L and 3.55 and it tows my 6,000 lb camper okay. I know that upgrading to a 3/4 ton, newer 5.4L, and 4.10s would make my towing " a breeze". Plus you say you don't get in a hurry, so the 6.0L Chevy (which may have more hp and torque) may not really be necessary and will cost more to boot.

That said, I now also have a 99 Chevy Suburban 2500 7.4L with 3.73, but haven't towed with it much. Burns the gas though, maybe 10-12 mpg in town, 13-14 highway.

I am not necessarily a Ford or Chevy man, just what crosses my path and is a good deal/shape is what I buy (used). Never had a Dodge though!


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

P.S. Love the 25RS camper, what a nice mid-sized unit. Enjoy your camping! Think through your truck purchase and get what's right for you. You will be happy with that decision.


----------



## Hooligan (Jul 8, 2010)

I went for the Ford. Mainly, the towing package was the reason. As mentioned, the mirrors are great ... After the second test drive of the Ford, which I took out first this time, I felt like I was blind when I got the Chev out into traffic. I hadn't really noticed the first time out as I had taken the Chev first (it was prettier) and it was a bit like my Tahoe.

The Chev, while a pretty truck, with more power, would have also, I believe, required more upkeep after each trip and higher maintenance costs (repairs) in the long run because of all the accessories.

It's always tough to decide these things, as you probably know, when buying used with a budget, as you can't just order what you want and you only get to choose out of whats available. So, basically, I went with the work truck... open the doors and hose it out... Not much to break...

But, joy of joy's, now I don't have to scrutinize every item that goes into the TT or the TV, every trip, checking it off against the approved, already weighed and OK'ed list 

So thanx to everyone. I read all the opinions and appreciated them all...

Warren


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

GM tech for almost 30 years if you didn't already sign the papers buy the chevy.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Hooligan said:


> I went for the Ford. Mainly, the towing package was the reason. As mentioned, the mirrors are great ... After the second test drive of the Ford, which I took out first this time, I felt like I was blind when I got the Chev out into traffic. I hadn't really noticed the first time out as I had taken the Chev first (it was prettier) and it was a bit like my Tahoe.
> 
> The Chev, while a pretty truck, with more power, would have also, I believe, required more upkeep after each trip and higher maintenance costs (repairs) in the long run because of all the accessories.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new truck Warren! The 5.4L is a reliable motor that will work hard for you. Keep up on the maintenance and she will last you a long time. It has been the standard motor in the SuperDuties used by many many contractors and construction companies for years. These are guys that work their trucks hard for a living. It serves a niche very well.

In terms of power, if you find yourself needing a little more "oomph" after towing the Outback, give Mike a call at 5-Star Tuning. He sells the SCT X3 tuners for SuperDuties and can customize 3 tunes for your depending on your needs. The tuner adds a little more hp and tq, but also adjusts the Ford TorqShift trans, which significantly improves the overall towing experience on these SuperDuties. I bought one for my V10 and can tell you it is the BEST modification you can do for your truck - and they only run about $400. FYI, I am in no way associated with 5-Star Tuning - just a satisfied customer.

Here's the website for 5-Star Tuning:
http://www.5startuning.com/


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have heard nothing but good things about 5 star tuning. My V10 Excursion is a ten year old backup TV so I'm not going to spend the money but if my F250 were a V10 I might. Agreed that the 5.4 is a workhorse. Not the fastest but very capable up to 10,000lbs if you dont have to be first up the grade. However your new F250 with the 5.4 will put your old Tahoe to shame so I'm certain you'll be pleased. Congrats!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

WYOCAMPER said:


> I went for the Ford. Mainly, the towing package was the reason. As mentioned, the mirrors are great ... After the second test drive of the Ford, which I took out first this time, I felt like I was blind when I got the Chev out into traffic. I hadn't really noticed the first time out as I had taken the Chev first (it was prettier) and it was a bit like my Tahoe.
> 
> The Chev, while a pretty truck, with more power, would have also, I believe, required more upkeep after each trip and higher maintenance costs (repairs) in the long run because of all the accessories.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new truck Warren! The 5.4L is a reliable motor that will work hard for you. Keep up on the maintenance and she will last you a long time. It has been the standard motor in the SuperDuties used by many many contractors and construction companies for years. These are guys that work their trucks hard for a living. It serves a niche very well.

In terms of power, if you find yourself needing a little more "oomph" after towing the Outback, give Mike a call at 5-Star Tuning. He sells the SCT X3 tuners for SuperDuties and can customize 3 tunes for your depending on your needs. The tuner adds a little more hp and tq, but also adjusts the Ford TorqShift trans, which significantly improves the overall towing experience on these SuperDuties. I bought one for my V10 and can tell you it is the BEST modification you can do for your truck - and they only run about $400. FYI, I am in no way associated with 5-Star Tuning - just a satisfied customer.

Here's the website for 5-Star Tuning:
http://www.5startuning.com/
[/quote]

QFT!. Bought the SCT X3 for my V10 as well and it dramatically improved power, mileage and towing experience. Mike is a great guy - give him a call and see what he recommends for your truck. I have ridden in many 5.4 Fords and used to own a 2V version of that motor. You will be much happier with the tuner on that truck than without. With the 91 Performace/Tow tune loaded up, my '08 SuperDuty will spin the tires from a stop. I was going to suggest getting the 6.0 Chevy because the 5.4 is not as strong. Mike's tunes will help substantially.

-CC


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> With the 91 Performace/Tow tune loaded up, my '08 SuperDuty will spin the tires from a stop.
> -CC


Your V10 will spin the tires with or without the Outback hooked up? Or both? ha ha! There is nothing better than seeing an 8000lb truck smoking the tires from a stop light! You just don't see that every day. ha ha!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

WYOCAMPER said:


> With the 91 Performace/Tow tune loaded up, my '08 SuperDuty will spin the tires from a stop.
> -CC


Your V10 will spin the tires with or without the Outback hooked up? Or both? ha ha! There is nothing better than seeing an 8000lb truck smoking the tires from a stop light! You just don't see that every day. ha ha!
[/quote]

Both!!! But to describe the "with the Outback hooked up" situation would result in a "domestic disturbance" if DW happened to read this post.







Best to let them sleeping dogs lie ya know?


----------



## Hooligan (Jul 8, 2010)

Pic of new TV:









Pic of old TV:









When unhooked the the ball, on the F-250, was actually an inch lower then the Tahoe but I had adjusted the front torsion bar and stiffened the rear springs by adding a couple of leaves to the Tahoe. It made it run like a buckboard when empty but was just like new when the 25RSS was hooked up. I raised the ball one more hole, which brought it to the same height as it had been. When I hooked it up without the bars it sank a half inch. When I put the bars on it made no difference (5 links). So, more reading I guess...

Seeing as I'm posting pix, this was, and still is, my original TV (yes the tongue is a little highin this pic)... The wheelbase was a little short for the 25RSS so I got the Tahoe 









Warren


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

WOW! You keep you're vehicles looking great! That F250 is a good lookin machine. Here's to many many years of trouble free service. And the Tahoe looks pretty darn clean. Love to see well kept older vehicles.

Tell us about the Jeep. Is that an old army surplus vehicle?


----------



## Hooligan (Jul 8, 2010)

As you can see I kind of like old stuff... The Tahoe has served us well... 197K and 15 years on the 350 so I was thinking it was time... plus DW was getting tired of the white knuckling, and she was the passenger, while towing. It could take the weight after my modifications but the vehicle weight and wheelbase could be a real issue at times, even with the Reese Dual Cam and us paying close attention to loading, etc... Our previous TT was a 1965 Shasta Airflyte 16 foot. Still had the wings and the original awning. Very retro. We ran that from 1976 until we bought the Outback in late 2009. It was getting too small now that my daughter is 12... I'm still kicking myself for not taking propane lamps out of the Shasta and mounting them in the Outback before I sold it.

My Jeep is a civilian 1956 Willys CJ3B. 72 raging horses at 4000 RPM, top speed of 60 MPH. Realistically though, given the engine design, 45 is about tops if the engine is to last. Three speed with an un-synchronized first. You really have to plan because of that. You have to fully stop to get it into first unless you want to try crashing it in. You really notice who has an automatic when in city traffic  It's painted WWII semi-gloss olive drab because the previous owner did that before he got tired of the project. I think he was going for the military look as he also removed the tailgate and moved the spare from the passenger side to the rear. All the body parts were painted when I got it three years ago so I just went with it. It needed assembly, wiring, engine and drive line work. For the last two summers it been a daily driver around town in the summer. I don't have a top or a heater in it and, given the salt around here, I don't think I'd drive it in the winter anyway... I can say I get a lot of thumbs up when I'm hunched over after getting caught in the rain . The trailer is ex-Canadian military M101 CDN2. When they scrapped all the Iltis's in Afganistan they auctioned all the stuff still in Canada including the trailers. Most were virtually new. 3500 lb running gear and virtually undetectable when towed although because of the size they are a pain to backup using the Tahoe or the Ford (I haven't actually tried the Ford yet) because by the time you see it in the mirrors its already jack knifed. But behind my TJ (since sold to pay for the new hobby unit) or the 3B its great. Mostly gets used for gardening supplies, etc. although when my daughter was younger I used to fill it up and use it for a pool for her and her friends (it's built to float) 

There are more pix here:
https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/17720416/1/CJ3B?h=f4d3a8

Warren


----------



## julie (Aug 10, 2010)

Hooligan said:


> I'm looking at two trucks to replace my 97 Tahoe (350 - 3.73's) pulling a 2007 25rs-s. Both virtually the same other than trim (the Ford is basic and the Chev is the LTZ) and the mileage which, is reflected in a couple of grand difference in price... Almost all of the pulling is in the north east of the US and Canada...
> 
> 2008 Chevrolet Silverado 2500HD 4x4 with 3.73's and a 6.0
> I would have to add the brake controller etc...
> ...


We have a 21rs and tow with a 2006 Chevy Silverado LT 1500 with the 6.0 we were set up for the brake controller just had to buy and plug in. We have plenty of power although towing we only get about 10 mpg when towing, but the power is worth it. Don't think you would be disapointed with the chevy.


----------



## Hooligan (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, two trips before I parked the TT for the winter. Huge difference in towing. While not exactly "don't know its there", I can see why some people say that. I can say the Ford Tow Command rocks. No bumping, no trailer slowing the TV, better response. The trailer seems more "integrated" , more of a single vehicle (TT & TV)... Much nicer then my Tahoe with the add in controller and, consequently, I believe, better then the Chev would have been with the add-in controller as well. Mileage sucks when not towing, but I knew that going in. Better mileage towing then the Tahoe, 9+ mpg vs 8+, I'm not going to pay for the truck with the change but...

So far, I think, the 5.4 with the 4.10's is fine. I'm not going to win any races but I have my Willys for that . The tow/haul mode engine braking was a bit of a "freakout" when it kicked in the first time though. Happened on a set of very steep S turns. I had no experience with it and didn't know what to expect. Once I figured out what was going on it was pretty cool and worked well.

All in all, it was worth the change as long as our Lords and Masters don't make it impossibly expensive to fight the coming ice age...

Warren


----------



## desperado (Aug 21, 2011)

Hooligan said:


> Now here's something I didn't notice until tonight. I have a 2 inch Reese WD hitch. The Chev has a 2 1/2 inch hitch (Ford is 2 inch). Is it safe to use one of those 2.5 to 2 inch adapters (Reese Titan Reducer Sleeve 2-1/2" to 2") or would I need a new hitch/shank, assuming I went with the Chev?
> 
> Again... Thanx
> Warren


i just purchased an 2011 2500 HD with the 2 1/2" receiver. mine came with an adapter down to 2". it should be available at any dealership


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hooligan said:


> Well, two trips before I parked the TT for the winter. Huge difference in towing. While not exactly "don't know its there", I can see why some people say that. I can say the Ford Tow Command rocks. No bumping, no trailer slowing the TV, better response. The trailer seems more "integrated" , more of a single vehicle (TT & TV)... Much nicer then my Tahoe with the add in controller and, consequently, I believe, better then the Chev would have been with the add-in controller as well. Mileage sucks when not towing, but I knew that going in. Better mileage towing then the Tahoe, 9+ mpg vs 8+, I'm not going to pay for the truck with the change but...
> 
> So far, I think, the 5.4 with the 4.10's is fine. I'm not going to win any races but I have my Willys for that . The tow/haul mode engine braking was a bit of a "freakout" when it kicked in the first time though. Happened on a set of very steep S turns. I had no experience with it and didn't know what to expect. Once I figured out what was going on it was pretty cool and worked well.
> 
> ...


Good deal! I knew you'd like it!


----------

